
The FBI Hacked Over 8,000 Computers in 120 Countries Based on One Warrant - cruisestacy
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/fbi-hacked-over-8000-computers-in-120-countries-based-on-one-warrant?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
TruffleMuffin
It seems to me that this sort of thing is going to set a dangerous precedent.
Allowing local authorities to breach their own jurisdictions and national
boarders to attempt to locate and arrest suspected criminals based on local
laws.

How long will it be before extraditions will start being requested between
countries based on breaches of laws those individuals are not subject to?

In this case, it was child pornography but clearly the changes to how these
warrants are granted are not going to be explicit to that crime.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'm startled to see warrants required for unintended computer access -
'hacking' as this article calls it. Somebody can put a virus on my machine
without repercussions. But FBI can't.

Since when did computer contents become protected? Does this mean my blog is
protected by 'freedom of the press' in the US?

~~~
ionised
Are you suggesting that they should be able to do this without a warrant and
the contents of your personal computer should not be protected?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Not suggesting. I just thought that freedom of the press didn't apply to
computer communications. So what is the root of the idea that warrants are
needed to search them?

~~~
dTal
What's freedom of the press got to do with anything? Freedom from unreasonable
search and seizure is, at least in theory, a Constitutional guarantee.

Incidentally another (theoretical) Constitutional guarantee is that government
only has powers specifically enumerated. So asking why the government _isn 't_
allowed to do something is a funny sort of way to come at it.

------
tdb7893
They made a child porn site serve viruses. It seems to be the only way to get
real ip addresses for the people visiting. Idk what they are supposed to do in
this situation especially since getting a warrant for every person would be
very impractical

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its frustrating to be law enforcement in this day and age. But that doesn't
justify throwing up hands.

~~~
tdb7893
I hate it when law enforcement just assumes that everyone is a criminal and
just gathers a bunch of data and searches everyone. This is different because
they are targeting a group of people that they already know are guilty of a
specific crime

~~~
JoeAltmaier
They actually didn't target any people at all. They targeted hardware that
some people potentially used for a crime. Other people (in the same
household?) could have had legitimate privacy concerns.

No its still blanket invasion of privacy.

~~~
tdb7893
I'm confused. How would people be infected other than visiting the site?

~~~
mdrzn
If I send you a .onion link (which does not easily explain what site is it),
you open it, turns out to be a Playpen site, now you're a criminal just like
the other because you visited it and got infected?

